# Bulgar Wheat grain sizes??



## larry_stewart (Sep 13, 2009)

Ive been making Tabouli for years, purchasing my bulgur wheat at the same store.  There is only one variety, so that is what i use.

Anyway, to get  to the point,  we went to a Turkish restaurant, and they offered a bulgur wheat pilaf. When it arrived I noticed that the grain size was at least twice the size of what I was used to.  I was wondering of there are a variety of grain sizes for bulgur wheat,  or maybe just the way it was cooked, it absorbed more liquid ??  The pilaf tasted like a spanish rice, just with bulgur instead of rice ( tomato base, peppers, onions, garlic, cumin ...)

larry


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2009)

There are different grinds.  They range from extra fine to coarse.

The bulgar in the pilaf would have been larger because it had been cooked and absorbed liquid.

You're better off with the smaller grinds for the tabouli, it's easier to deal with.


----------

